# sentire una mosca volare...



## Olivia1984

Una persona che dice "E adesso non voglio sentire una mosca volare" cosa intende dire ? ,cosa significa ?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Significa, a seconda dei luoghi e delle situazioni:

E adesso pretendo un silenzio totale
E adesso, guai a chi aprirà bocca
E adesso facciamola finita con questo baccano (casino, bordello, ecc.)
E da questo momento si sta zitti, ok? 

ecc.

GS


----------



## giginho

GS, quello che scrivi ti smaschera come professore...... 

Con grande stima anche se, da sempre, dall'altra parte della barricata!

Gigi


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ah, ah. Non è detto, gigi, non è detto.

GS


----------



## Sempervirens

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Significa, a seconda dei luoghi e delle situazioni:
> 
> E adesso pretendo un silenzio totale
> E adesso, guai a chi aprirà bocca
> E adesso facciamola finita con questo baccano (casino, bordello, ecc.)
> E da questo momento si sta zitti, ok?
> 
> ecc.
> 
> GS




"Significa, a seconda dei luoghi e delle situazioni: "

E per aggiungere qualcosa in più:  Chetarsi e zitti!            Con questa espressione colorita  ci intimidiva il nostro maestro.    Si sa,i tempi cambiano.


----------



## longplay

Pensare come possono essere "strane" certe espressioni ! Con un gran baccano,probabilmente, il ronzio della mosca non si sente ; nel silenzio perfetto si può sentire e anche
bene, ma si dice : "NON voglio sentir volare una mosca" ! Ma così è...anche se non vi pare ! Salve !(Probabilmente anche le mosche sono invitate a star zitte e ben
ferme !).


----------



## giginho

longplay said:


> Pensare come possono essere "strane" certe espressioni ! Con un gran baccano,probabilmente, il ronzio della mosca non si sente ; nel silenzio perfetto si può sentire e anche
> bene, ma si dice : "NON voglio sentir volare una mosca" ! Ma così è...anche se non vi pare ! Salve !



Io mi sono dato la seguente spiegazione: "voglio il silenzio e sono così incacchiato che nemmeno una mosca si permette di farsi sentire mentre vola".....però è una cosa che ha sempre affascinato anche me, nella sua tragicità, sia chiaro!


----------



## longplay

Giusto: mentre io modificavo il mio post è arrivato il tuo ! Sono un pessimo tastierista !


----------



## giginho

longplay said:


> Giusto: mentre io modificavo il mio post è arrivato il tuo ! Sono un pessimo tastierista !



Lascia perdere! Io sono batterista e con la tastiera non ci prendo mai!!!!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ragazzi, concordo del tutto.
Per quanto bislacca, l'espressione avrebbe senso anche sotto la forma "Silenzio, voglio sentire volare una mosca!". Ma tant'è.
Io, purtroppo, non sono musicista; in compenso però sono un terremotista: il terremotista del sesto piano, e quando batto "=" mi esce "^" e quando batto (con la sinistra) "w", mi esce di tutto.
Ecco perché arrivo spesso in ritardo.

GS


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Aggiungo la mia interpretazione 

 "Non voglio sentire volare una mosca": "Non voglio sentire nessun rumore: nemmeno il ronzio che farebbe una mosca che vola"


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Anna 
Spontaneamente anch'io la interpreterei così come tu ("non voglio sentire neanche una mosca ...")


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis caro  
Esatto! Hai detto benissimo "non voglio sentire _neanche_ una mosca che vola"


----------



## longplay

Antica poesiola imparata da mia madre: "silenzio perfetto ! chi tace un confetto, chi dice una parola...fuori di scuola! ".Spero non OT.
Anja, commetteresti insetticidio ?!


----------



## Anja.Ann

No, LP!  Mai!  
Bella la poesiola! Te la copio!


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> Ciao, Anna
> Spontaneamente anch'io la interpreterei così come tu  te ("non voglio sentire neanche una mosca ...")



Piccolo appunto al tuo italiano perfetto, amico mio!

E la vostra interpretazione è perfetta!

State bene,

Gigi

P.S. Forza Italia!!!!!!! (ebbene sì, mi riapprorio del patrio urlo ultras!)


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Giginhito, prima volevo scrivere "come te" ma poi ho scelto "tu", ma forse mi sbaglio:
- sono alto come te (mi paragono con te)
- lo interpreto come tu (cioè "come anche tu lo interpreti")
Non è così?


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> Ciao Giginhito, prima volevo scrivere "come te" ma poi ho scelto "tu", ma forse mi sbaglio:
> - sono alto come te (mi paragono con te)
> - lo interpreto come tu (cioè "come anche tu lo interpreti")
> Non è così?



Allora mi devi ripetere il verbo, se no va tutto in vacca..... appena passa GS ci spiega anche il perchè, per ora accontentati del mio tecnicismo!!!!

Lo interpreto come lo interpreti tu
Lo interpreto anche io come te
La penso come te
La penso come la pensi tu
La penso come hai detto tu


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ragazzi, in una parola: concordo


----------



## Anja.Ann

giginho said:


> Lo interpreto come lo interpreti tu
> Lo interpreto anche io come te
> La penso come te
> La penso come la pensi tu
> La penso come hai detto tu



Scusa, Francis  era riferito agli esempi di Gigi


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao a tutti.

Il "perché" non lo so, ma so che "me" e "te" si usano comunemente come soggetti in alcuni costrutti, fra i quali, di particolare interesse, i comparativi: "Comportati come me", "Lo faccio meglio di te" ("Comportati come mi comporto io", "Lo faccio meglio di come lo fai tu"). 

@ Fran

- sono alto come te (mi paragono con te, cioè "sono alto come sei alto tu", "sono alto come lo sei tu")
- lo interpreto come te (mi paragono con te, cioè "lo interpreto come anche tu lo interpreti", "lo interpreto come lo interpreti anche tu")

Credo che la canzoncina dicesse così: Silenzio perfetto/ chi tace un confetto/chi dice parola/ va fuori di scuola (credo che così non ci siano sillabe di troppo e si salvi il ritmo: "daiforimperiàli...", ecc)

GS


----------



## longplay

Si ! Nella canzoncina avevo omesso il "va"...che mi è venuto in mente "dopo" il fattaccio (di via Merulana)...Ciao !


----------

